# [PCGH Extreme] Antec-Bilder-Contest im Juli/August 2011



## Klutten (4. Juli 2011)

PCGHX-Community-Contest in Zusammenarbeit mit Antec ​Lange ist es her, dass es einen foreninternen Bilderwettbewerb gab, doch nun lebt dieser kurzentschlossen wieder auf. Zusammen mit Antec und der neuen PR-Frau Mafalda Cogliani ist diese Idee innerhalb weniger Tage ins Leben gerufen worden und erreicht das Forum in Rekordzeit. Ich wünsche uns allen viel Spaß und hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Worum geht es?*

Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wir suchen die schönsten Bilder einer Luft- oder Wasserkühlung, also eines schick in Szene gesetzten Innenraumes eures PCs. Dabei geht es natürlich nicht darum die beste und teuerste Hardware im Bild festzuhalten, sondern vielmehr um den Moment, den es mit der Kamera einzufangen gilt. Das Zusammenspiel aus Farbe, Blickwinkel, Fokus und Beleuchtung ist daher für ein erfolgreiches Bild wichtig. Darum lasst euch was einfallen - Zeit habt ihr dafür etwa 5 Wochen.

Ihr habt Fragen? Postet diese im Diskussions-Thread

Ihr habt bis zum *08.08.2011 um ~18 Uhr* die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder müssen  direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden. Bilder externer Hoster  bleiben unberücksichtigt. Wir treffen dann bis zum *14.08.2011* eine Auswahl der besten Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage, spätestens aber ab dem *15.08.2011* von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Die Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen dann Ende August die ausgelobten Preise.​*Bilderupload leicht gemacht:*

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesen beiden Threads:
alte Vorgehensweise -> [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum
neue Vorgehensweise -> [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum *NEU*
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*


Ihr müsst Mitglied der PCGH-Community sein.
Ihr müsst Fotos hochladen, die ihr selbst angefertigt habt.
Bildbearbeitung ist erlaubt.
Die Bilder *müssen als Vollbild *eingefügt werden.
*Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel.*
In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, hier werden Bilder hochgeladen.
Das Bild muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imageshack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt.
Es gilt: *1 Posting pro User mit bis zu 3 Bildern*. Weitere Postings oder Bilder eines Users werden kommentarlos entfernt.
In die Umfrage kann nur ein Bild jedes Users gelangen.
Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.
Computec-Mitarbeiter dürfen nicht am Wettbewerb teilnehmen.
Der Gegenwert eines Preises kann nicht ausgezahlt werden.
Sollte der Gewinnspielpreis entgegen unserer Erwartung in Einzelfällen Mängel aufweisen, bemühen wir uns um einen Austausch - ein Recht darauf gibt es aber nicht.
Der Wettbewerb kann jederzeit abgebrochen werden, beispielsweise wenn technische Probleme auftreten sollten.

Damit dieser Thread lediglich gültige Beiträge erhält, nutzt bitte den  Diskussions-Thread für jegliche Anfragen. Dorthin werden auch alle  Beiträge verschoben, die in diesem Thread unerwünscht oder ungültig  sind.​*Die Preise für diesen Contest findet ihr in den folgenden Spoilern - also einfach anklicken:*

Die ausgelobten Preise haben einen Gesamtwert von rund 500 Euro und werden nach der Abstimmung für die 5 schönsten Bilder verliehen.

*Platz 1*


Spoiler



*Platz 1 darf sich über ein Antec Lanboy Air samt Kühler 920 freuen.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Platz 2*


Spoiler



*Platz 2 darf sich über ein Antec One Hundred Window und einen Kühler 620 freuen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Platz 3*


Spoiler



*Platz 3 bekommt die neue Kompaktkühlung Kühler 920*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Platz 4*


Spoiler



*Platz 4 wird mit der kleinen Schwester Kühler 620 belohnt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Platz 5*


Spoiler



*Platz 5 erhält einen True Quiet 120 und einen True Quiet 140*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Antec für  die  Unterstützung und kurzfristige Bereitstellung der tollen Preise. _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Klutten (6. Juli 2011)

...und auf gehts. ​


----------



## God-Among-Insects (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargolad (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Hier kommt mein erstes, weitere bei Gelegenheit.
Wenn ich ein Hochkant-Bild (3:4) einbinden will, soll dieses dann  675(breit)*900(hoch) sein oder kann es auch 900(breit)*1200(hoch) sein? Habe es nun mal als 900*1200 eingefügt, hoffe das geht so in Ordnung 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2011)

<da mache ich doch auch mal mit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (6. Juli 2011)

ich will dann auch wenigsten einmal an einem Bildergewinnspiel teilnehmen.

Blick von Hinten durch das Gitter auf den AGB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blick auf den Graka-Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (6. Juli 2011)

Hier mal 3 Bilder meiner Systeme.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klartext (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grunert (19. Juli 2011)

Alter PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC den ich für einen Kumpel gebaut habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

neuer PC (Llano A8-3850)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juli 2011)

Es ist noch nicht fertig, doch sehen lassen kann es sich doch schon mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (19. Juli 2011)

hatten wir zwar schon aber bitte schön 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (19. Juli 2011)

Naja, hab nichts besonderes daher einfach mal 3 Bilder unterschiedlicher Systeme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (19. Juli 2011)

Nichts besonderes, aber man kann es ja mal versuchen.
kabel werden irgendwann noch gesleevt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Blood (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein PC einamal unter Luft und einmal unter Wasser.


----------



## bundymania (19. Juli 2011)

Little Devil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bench Station :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mein neuester PC in einem Cube Gehäuse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lehni (19. Juli 2011)

Lian Li PC-V354 mit Wakü  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
















​


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Schatz 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Graphite 600T mit WAKÜ


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciddy (19. Juli 2011)

mein Beitrag zu dem Ganzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (19. Juli 2011)

na, da mach ich doch glatt auch mit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (20. Juli 2011)

Meiner 

[FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/FONT]


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Juli 2011)

Mein aktuelles System und eins was schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelevrahh (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFonsie (20. Juli 2011)

Mein Ghetto Kasten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Mitte zu sehen der Spannugsadapter mit einer Klemme für je 5, 7 und 12V
Die ganzen Kabel sind von ner defekten Lüftersteuerung.
Ob des Mannigfaltigen Platzangebots *hust* war nicht mehr drin mit Kabel verstecken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hey, er funktioniert, man kann sich noch unterhalten wenn man im selben Raum sitzt
und man kann sogar HdrO bei Fast voller Grafik damit spielen


----------



## morpheuz (20. Juli 2011)

Hiermit stelle ich vor:

*Wakü el professionale*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wheeler (21. Juli 2011)

na dann will ich euch auch mal mit meinem innenleben erfreuen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (22. Juli 2011)

So hier mal meine Bilder dazu...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (22. Juli 2011)

na dan mach ich auch mal mit,

zum einen eine Old School PC mit A8N-Sli und ein AMD 4200+ Gekühlt mit Gigabyte Galaxy Wakü Baujahr 2005



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der zweite mein Home Server mit Koolance Exos Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Rabbit (22. Juli 2011)

So hier sind meine Bilder
Hoffe es stimmt alles so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazis (22. Juli 2011)

Meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## --1ManFreakShow (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## negert (23. Juli 2011)

Dann wolln wir mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (24. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (24. Juli 2011)

.. mal meine Ideen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMaddin8686 (24. Juli 2011)

so das is meiner

Asus p8z68 deluxe
I7 2600k
Asus gtx 580 DCII
Corsair Vengeance 8 GB
Be Quiet P9-750W
be quiet dark rock advanced
das alles im coolermaster haf 932 advanced


----------



## djkb (25. Juli 2011)

So hier mal meine Bilder.
Habe zur zeit zwar nur einen Kühler zum fotografieren, aber dafür nen bunten 
Könnte sein das ich die Bilder noch ändere.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedi (26. Juli 2011)

Na da wolln wir doch mal mitmachen!
Los geht's mit erstmal einem Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG,
Speedi


----------



## Sje (26. Juli 2011)

Ich mach auch mal mit ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatalii (27. Juli 2011)

Dann möchte ich mich auch beteiligen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## affli (28. Juli 2011)

Bin Dabei!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0711camiLo (28. Juli 2011)

back in the days 2003...AC still running



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Meine Projekte
Ein Darkfleet85 Gehäuse (wie mein Nick und Corsair)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanW12345 (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein SystemProfil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaxonyHK (30. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte mich dann auch mal mit drei Bildern beteiligen.


----------



## Volgito (2. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_ ANTEC_ RULES here is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 my NINE HUNDRED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takeda (2. August 2011)

leider is mir mein tolles fish-eye abhanden gekommen, dann muss eben dies herhalten


----------



## reisball (3. August 2011)

Zwei Bilder von meinem *Lian Li Q07*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. August 2011)

Da habe ich doch mal wieder einen Grund, meinen Kleinen abzulichten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylla1000 (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo hier mein Herz+Kammer (Lol) und mein Ältester Fan(Laut hoch3)


----------



## merkurmb (6. August 2011)

Hauptrechner + Alter K5 450


----------



## poiu (6. August 2011)

Dann bewerbe ich mich mal mit einem Foto das mir vor vielen Jahren gelungen ist, dies hat mir so gut gefallen das  es  mein Avatar geworden ist.

Seitdem haben mich schon einige gefragt was das denn ist, Nachbrenner, Gasherd... Tada ist ein CPU Kühler aus einem Compaq PC wo ich mal mit Beleuchtung gespielt hab. Geschossen wurde das Bild in absoluter Dunkelheit  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier so sieht der Kühler bei Licht  aus : Klick

PS. übrigens der 10 Jahre alte Compaq PC mit Piii 1GHz läuft immer noch 1a^^


----------



## Hauptsergant (6. August 2011)

Sry, hat's mit Bilder nicht sofort geklappt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMMinati0n (6. August 2011)

Hier auch mein Versuch was zu gewinnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tripod (6. August 2011)

dabeisein ist alles 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668121804 (7. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jack1991 (8. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnRe (8. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryan_Cooper (8. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doone (8. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

